# 97 7'3 diesel. hard starting.



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

so my buddy just picked up a 7.3 diesel. how ever it wont start when its below 40 with out being pluged in and sitting for about 6 hours(pita at work). he bought it off the origanal owner that bought it new(his boss) and has never sat outside unless it was on a job that day and brought back to the shop. the wait to start light comes on and we replaced the glow plug relay but nothing. were should we start? 


when it starts it pours white smoke for a second or 2 then clears( tells me possible glow plug failier) 

if its not plugged in you have to hit it with either or it wont start. 


im at a loss and i dont want him to throw a million dollors at it so what can we do or test?


----------



## Red02F250 (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm no expert, but I've got 2 friends with same model trucks and they've run into the same problem. The Glow Plug Relay is always a good place to start and its relatively cheap. My 2 friends ended up replacing the Glow Plugs and all associated wiring on their trucks.

From what you said about the white smoke, I would agree that points toward a potential glow plug failure. I would recommend starting with checking the glow plugs. You can check each one using a multimeter and checking the resistance. Here's a link that has almost all the info and instructions you'll need.

I'd be willing to bet that should lead you in the right direction. Hope it helps.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

My last 7.3 was the same way (96). Turns out, they updated the relay to the newer 7.3L 99 and up. Something about the relay wouldn't allow enough amps through it to properly heat the glow plugs up. You can get the updated kit from your local Ford dealer. It includes a new wire harness (easy to change) and a new style relay. After I installed it, I never had issues again.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks guys, i read up alot on the link posted and were going to try everything tonight when he get off work and see what we can find. im believing it is gp's but i ould be wrong. thanks for the info.


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

Check out powerstrokehelp on you tube and the web. Lots of good info. regarding this issue.



the new boss 92;1449550 said:


> thanks guys, i read up alot on the link posted and were going to try everything tonight when he get off work and see what we can find. im believing it is gp's but i ould be wrong. thanks for the info.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Have been told that it can be a very bad thing to use ether on the 7.3. Not sure if it is true or not.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

eithers like crack to a 7.3 once you start you cant stop and will have defesating effects. make sure your plug that go through the valve cover are also good, the little pins like to burn out.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

gd8boltman;1449761 said:


> Check out powerstrokehelp on you tube and the web. Lots of good info. regarding this issue.


bill from powerstroke help is a freaking idiot that should be banned from the internet.
follow the link from FTE and check the glow plug relay. if it needs glow plugs. beru ZD-11's are the only thing you want to put in it. all other glow plugs will only burn out and wast your money.


----------



## 01PStroke (Sep 9, 2011)

tjctransport;1450367 said:


> *bill from powerstroke help is a freaking idiot that should be banned from the internet.*
> follow the link from FTE and check the glow plug relay. if it needs glow plugs. beru ZD-11's are the only thing you want to put in it. all other glow plugs will only burn out and wast your money.


I've herd that before, but why?


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

85% of the stuff he calls "bible must do" is nothing but pure bullshevic.
i really think his sole purpose is to drum up business for his shop to charge people for un needed work.

as an example. he swears you need to change the oil in the HPOP reservoir because if not changed "it has been in there forever"

the oil in the HPOP reservoir is constantly recirculated through the engine as the engine runs.

but for people that know nothing about the navastar diesel engines, he talks a good line of BS


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I wouldn't listen powerstrokehelp. It seem all video he made are no sense. Like oil in HPOP.



On that issues. Check glow plug's ohm though valve cover gasket with meter. I think ohm supposed below 2.0 ohm. If above it bad.


I use boss plow relay on mine. No problem on it. Anyone who jump on this. Check fact that glow plugs use alot amps then it go down quick. It not like it going use 200 amps running for 2 mins. If it did then truck wouldn't ever crank. 

Had 1 truck that did like that turn out 2 bad injectors problem is scanner can't find out because oil temp become warm 80oF before scanner start work so it missed. It smell heavily diesel out exhaust. Easier to find out is use laser thermostat to find which is cold cylinder out exhaust port. That show you it not fire due glow plug issue or injector stuck open.


----------



## 01PStroke (Sep 9, 2011)

tjctransport;1450530 said:


> 85% of the stuff he calls "bible must do" is nothing but pure bullshevic.
> i really think his sole purpose is to drum up business for his shop to charge people for un needed work.
> 
> as an example. he swears you need to change the oil in the HPOP reservoir because if not changed "it has been in there forever"
> ...


True. I've seen most of his stuff on youtube and take it with a grain or two of salt. It is nice though to have video guides on some of his stuff. I couldn't even find the fuel filter before now I can LOL


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Glow plug relay. If you have a volt meter you can check it with that to see if its bad or not. I have a 97 7.3l and I have replaced the glow plug relay 3 times in 7 years.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I agree GPR. Replace it with a Western Solenoid.

Start there. Cheap and easy way to start eliminating.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

got-h2o;1451004 said:


> I agree GPR. Replace it with a Western Solenoid.
> 
> Start there. Cheap and easy way to start eliminating.


I was actually go with Western solenoid that look like square but found Boss solenoid that was twice huge so I thought Bigger solenoid= best idea. Price were $4 difference.

But first test GPR to make sure they dead before spend $$$.


----------



## Red02F250 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey guys... read the original post before you start offering suggestions. He already replaced the Glow Plug Relay with no effect, so suggesting that he replace the relay is pointless.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Red02F250;1451141 said:


> Hey guys... read the original post before you start offering suggestions. He already replaced the Glow Plug Relay with no effect, so suggesting that he replace the relay is pointless.


If the O.P replaced it with the O.E for his year truck, its very possible it didn't make a lick of difference. The early D.I 7.3s had weak GPRs that wouldn't allow enough amperage through them, and an updated one (the same that goes in a 99-03) is a fix for that problem. So it is very possible that a new one may have not fixed the problem if it is an old style GPR


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*This link has proved to provide some help*

as well.

http://www.springerpop.net/F350/Mods.aspx.htm

You have to take all of these with a grain of salt, and I do not believe all of the content, however you may pick up a thing or two that is hlpful.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks guys for pointing me in the right direction. havent had a chance to look at it yet but this weekend for sure.


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

you very well could have some bad glow plugs. If you do replace them, MAKE SURE you replace them with OEM. The aftermarket ones are known to have the tips on them swell and can break off when being removed. 

Powerstroke nation is a great source of information for anything you may be having problems with.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

If you did the relay, then replace the glow plugs with motor craft glow plugs. Nothing else. Check the wiring harnesses too


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

DO NOT USE ETHER, if by chance a glow plug gets warm or the intake grid heater happens to kick in you will blow the intake right off the motor. I work at a truck dealership and we get at least one a week in over the winter that they blew up by giving them ether.


----------

